# My weekend of surf fishing...



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

- best pomp of the year at seventeen inches

- best red of the year at forty five inches

- lots of big whiting

- it hurts really really bad when a just under twenty seven inch redfish is attached to one hook and swimming as hard as it can and the other hook is attached to your big toe... :whistling:


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

oouuuccchhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

DAAAAMMMMNNNNNNN! That hurts man. Sorry about the hook but glad to see your catch. Did you have to go to the ER to get it removed?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang!! He buried it nice and deep!


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

ok, any tips on where to beach fish at? bait, ect.

Tried for 2 weeks and nothing buy one spanish. Wife says Im bad luck


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome! Dude that hook looks painful!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

ablesbradley said:


> ok, any tips on where to beach fish at? bait, ect.
> 
> Tried for 2 weeks and nothing buy one spanish. Wife says Im bad luck


Look for good cuts. I make my own rigs out of size one light wire circle hooks and twenty pound fluro. 

Most fish were caught on fresh dead shrimp. I swear I cant catch crap on live sand fleas.

And yes it did hurt. Once we cut the lie I figured I was free but boy was I wrong. I took my first step only to hit the sand again in agony because I was still attached to the four ounce sinker that I didnt see buried in the sand.

I did go to the ER because it was buggered up pretty good. I got some antibiotics and a tetanus shot. The lidocaine shots in my toe didnt feel too good but in twenty four hrs I could pretty much put all my weight on it. My arm from the shot on the other hand was a different story. It still feels like some one wailed on it with a hammer.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Look for good cuts. I make my own rigs out of size one light wire circle hooks and twenty pound fluro.
> 
> Most fish were caught on fresh dead shrimp. I swear I cant catch crap on live sand fleas.
> 
> ...


That hurts me just from the picture. You should of cut it off and used it as bait:thumbup:hope your toe gets better though.


----------



## 251Hooksalot (Mar 30, 2010)

Great fish! What beach was this at?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Hooked Toe!*



251Hooksalot said:


> Great fish! What beach was this at?


Very sneaky! :whistling: C2


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

ablesbradley said:


> ok, any tips on where to beach fish at? bait, ect.
> 
> Tried for 2 weeks and nothing buy one spanish. Wife says Im bad luck





251Hooksalot said:


> Great fish! What beach was this at?


I live in Navarre so I fish around here. 

Key is to find a good cut. I also dont like wading out to cast so I pretty much only fish when its a bit rough and the fish seem to be closer in. I like an incoming tide. I usually just fish in front of the first bar too but when its super calm, clean and clear I will fish further out but in those calm conditions I never do as well.

I also think people use too large of hooks. Size one light wire is all you need, even the big red succumbed to the small hook. Use as small weight and swivels as possible, I think pomps can be shy of terminal tackle. I know the whiting are as Ive been on the pier fishing for them in clear water during the winter and I pull in one after another while people using heavier tackle arent doing so well.

Fresh bait is also important. I buy either fresh dead and if they dont look that fresh I buy live and use them peeled. No need to keep them alive so dont waste your energy dragging a bucket along. I use live fleas often but I have caught probably ten to one on fresh dead shrimp then live fleas though the big pomp did eat a small almond sized live flea.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Got the bill today...over a thousand dollars. I told them if it was going to be more then a few hundred I woulda pulled it out myself. A grand for the doc to see me for for less than ten minutes. Great.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Damn you got robbed. But at least that day you caught some fish. It would of really sucked if you didn't catch anything and you got hooked. Do you have.insurance


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

No insurance either so it will all be out of pocket.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

That sucks hope your toe gets.better though that still makes me wince in pain when I see it.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Surprisingly I could walk fine on my toe in twenty four hrs or so. My arm from the tetanus shot was sore a few days. My butt is still sore from the bill though...


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Monster Whiting and Pomp! Very Nice!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Surprisingly I could walk fine on my toe in twenty four hrs or so. My arm from the tetanus shot was sore a few days. My butt is still sore from the bill though...


Don't you love paying for the homeless and the others that don't pay their bills. You should of just a pair of needle nose pliers and yanked it out.


----------

